# Year round coyote season poll, please go to vote



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

http://uppermichiganssource.com/news/daily-pulse/poll-year-round-coyote-hunting


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Voted
56% for
44% uniformed


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought I might pass on what I was told by the DNR Furbearer biologist as the reason that the season was put on coyotes way back when. I am sorry but the name of the biologist escapes me. He ended up transferring to Gladstone a few years later.

He told me that it was put on because of hound hunters saying they were hunting coyotes when they were actually running bear and killing them for the gall bladders.

Sounded like a lame excuse but that is what he said. It must be that the bear killers have quit are thinking of opening it back up to all year.

At the same time a CO friend told me that he got a questionnaire asking for his thoughts on banning the sale of all animal glands. When confronted with this at a SMTA meeting the biologist denied it. I told him I put more faith in my CO friend than what he had to say.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Coyote numbers are at an all time high, so are complaints and pet attacks. They need to do something to at least look like they are being proactive. I'm all for it, hopefully more changes coming soon as well.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

doggk9 said:


> Coyote numbers are at an all time high, so are complaints and pet attacks. They need to do something to at least look like they are being proactive. I'm all for it, hopefully more changes coming soon as well.


That is probably the reason as the yotes have finally started hitting the suburbs and eating the ankle biters. We need to import them some of the excess wolves from the yooop. I bet that something would get done with the wolf problem then


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They've known about the coyote issue, the season change was being discussed as far back as September at the meetings. The wolves are a whole different beast. The biggest opponents aren't even michigan residents and the HSUS is fighting tooth and nail. I believe another hunt is a real possibility but not in the too near future.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

It's now 29 for, 71 uninformed...probably a blast went out from the anti's to their various memberships. That'll skew the works...we need to do the same...cc your whole address book with the link.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Was 70 uninformed 30 for. Now 68/ 32.

Vote now and vote often, only took a few minutes to gain that 2% .

Edit Gained another 2% time for bed. Your turn. Open-vote -close-reopen-vote--------

Edit Sat am It takes around 20 votes to gain I%


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Get on and vote and vote again---read my post above


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Got it to 45 for 55 against


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Got it to 51% for 49 against.

Keep it up


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

50 / 50


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Could someone provide a link ? I selected the one above , but didn't find anything where I could sign ?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The link is in the first post of the thread. Scrolll down and you will see a square to vote in. Close the link and re open it and vote some more. I just used it to vote again.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

51% for Keep it up.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. I don't know how I missed it. 52% for to 48% against


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Of course the police means nothing. I'm 98% sure this will be implemented next voting session, hopefully Centerfire at night and extended night hunting as well.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

It was 54% for this afternoon but now 50-50. The crazies must have shared the link somewhere.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just FYI, WI and IL have year round coyote hunting, no problems that I see.

Yeah, not many are going to head out in May specifically for coyote. One may want to bring their favorite call as a side issue when out turkey hunting though. 

I see Nancy Warren is throwing her two cents in, against of course.


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

49 for 51 against


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Just take the time to vote, then close out, reopen and vote again and again and again. They add up that way.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

multibeard said:


> Just take the time to vote, then close out, reopen and vote again and again and again. They add up that way.


That just proves this poll is meaningless.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

YUP just like a lot of polls.

Still looks better if we are on top.

Takes a lot more votes not to make up a %.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Why not come to the next NRC meeting in Lansing on April 14 and speak your mind? It will be much more effective then that poll.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

doggk9 said:


> Why not come to the next NRC meeting in Lansing on April 14 and speak your mind? It will be much more effective then that poll.


I was thinking the same thing. Do you think the NRC is going to use a poll on a news website as information to base their decisions on!

Take the time you would have refreshed the poll 20 times and write a letter to the NRC. Include a photocopy of the number of licenses you buy in a year. Someone who is putting their dollars behind their opinion is more a resource to them than an anti-hunter who contributes nothing.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I wish I could but it is not possible. I have paid my dues in Lansing long ago. In fact all over the state.

Time for you young guys to take over the torch.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Realistically, the fact that it says night hunting goes March 31 tells you everything you need to know about the legitimacy and effectiveness of that poll. Lol


----------

